# Middle Georgia Area... Looking for land



## WayneMcD (Aug 18, 2009)

Looking for private land to hunt deer on. Interested in getting into a hunting club or start one up. Have some existing members that would also be willing to come from another club I had in the Cochran area.

Send me a message, Wayne


----------



## TRabern (Aug 20, 2009)

Oochee Creek Club is looking for members 
Maximum of 10 members

Location: Toomsboro, Ga / Wilkinson County

Land: 
387 Acres 
Upland Pines with Hardwood Draws
All amenities included
Large 5 Bedroom Brick House

Rules:
No Alcohol 

Game:
Deer / Turkey / Hog

Cost:
$700 Per person for entire year. All seasons included.

Please call Ryan at 770-712-2393 or Terry at 770-461-3292 for any questions 
or send email at Ryan3587@msn.com


----------



## jchavis (Aug 20, 2009)

TRabern said:


> Oochee Creek Club is looking for members
> Maximum of 10 members
> 
> Location: Toomsboro, Ga / Wilkinson County
> ...


 
 dude i have called you about 5-6 times!! and left a message as well you must not want members to bad!!


----------



## TRabern (Aug 24, 2009)

Ryan must be busy so give me a call at 770-461-3292.  Terry


----------



## bldrman (Aug 24, 2009)

have a club in eatonton looking for 3 members dues are $670.00 have 14 members right now on 867 acres. QDM for several years.

call me if interested

770 403-0152


----------



## vickers021007 (Aug 25, 2009)

We got a club in dublin we got 630 arceas with power, water, and a bathouse good hardwoods pines swampbottoms good group of guys 10 members max dues 900.00 we will be down on labor day weekend if like to see the land email; vickers10@charter.net  need 3 more member


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 28, 2009)

I got 217 acres in telfair qdm need to get $425 for deer/turkey  4789989677


----------



## WayneMcD (Aug 28, 2009)

How many will be hunting the land you have? Wayne


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 29, 2009)

3 - 4

Me my dad, and one or two members.  I wont be hunting it much b/c im from out of town and we have an additional 500 acres in telfair.  I mainly leased it to gain access to my other property.


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

P/M sent


----------



## GriffinA (Sep 9, 2009)

*Family Land in Laurens County*

Wayne a short or longterm lease can be worked out on this property:

http://www.georgialandcompany.com/Catalog/Manage/prodDetail.asp?ID=71884#detail

Please give me a call if you are interested.  Thanks.

478-256-5414


----------



## kpeels (Sep 12, 2009)

Have 835 acres in washinton county lots of deer and turkey mostly family members looking for 3 or 4 members dues are 500 per year give me a call in interested kelton 7707138316 thanks


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 12, 2009)

We have opening for 4 members this year.  525.  per family membership (spouse and school age children--up to 22 if in college)

Not Trophy managed but expect everyone to use ethical and ga laws.

Located near Lake Juliette on Hwy 87, land is  about 2 miles sout of the georgia power plant and it borders the ocmugee river and Rum Creek WMA (380+ Acres)

We also just added another 140+ Acres on the Monroe/Crawford County line that is off hwy 42 between Forysth and Roberta

If interested, Call Charlie @ 770-775-5016 or 770-235-1687

Thanks!


----------



## Three Olde Guys (Sep 13, 2009)

Have openings for 3 menbers on 374 acres of hardwods and pine in Warren County. $625 per member


----------

